# Alright.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

needs some of youse Georgia crackers tellin me what a "fattie" is. No smart jokes about plumpness please. This is a recippy for smokin. And yes I posted it on the recipe forum and can't get a definite answer. All help will be appreciated.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

A little help from the internet and Poof here is what I found when i googled fattie.

The BBQ Fattie is one of the little secrets bbq pro's learn along the way and I'd like to share it with you now. Good BBQ is all about technique. You can basically mix together any combo of ingredients for the filling that sounds good and as long as your technique is right it will come out perfect. 

What you will need:

The meat:

1 pound pork sausage or ground beef. 

Any ground meat will work but these two are the most flavorful and will not dry out.

The filling:

8 ounces of cream cheese.
1/2-3/4 cup of your favorite shredded cheese. I typically use cheddar.
1 roasted chili pepper, seeded and chopped. 
1 tbs of honey.
1 clove of fresh garlic, minced.
your favorite BBQ rub.

This information is not from the web.
Also a fattie depending on where your from can be a blunt or Spliff.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thank you sir!!!!*

That's more than I got outta da chef.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

What else you want to know?
How to Stuff it?
Wrap it in bacon?
I can fill you in on those things as well.
How to cook it?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*The cooking I got down pat.*

The wrappin was self explanatory, But the main ingredient[meat] and stuffing was non-exixtant. I usually do a deer loin. Hoiiow out a 10" to 12" loin with a long fillet knife, stuff with pork sausage[hot or mild], few wraps of bacon, wrap in alum. foil and slow cook on the grill. Plug the ends of the loin with a couple of pieces of the hollowed out section. Grilll the hollowed out section with sauce as taste testers fer the cook. Unwrap, put back on grill with BBQ sauce and top off.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah down in the South Most BBQ receipes are kept secret sorry to say. What your describing sounds more like a roll then a Fattie. I think the fattie is used with just any type of ground meat that is Stuffed and Slow cooked, Wrapping is not required.

Instead of Stuffing the Loin ever tried taking the Fillet knife and Cutting the Loin down into a flat sheet and rolling it. Its not easy to say the least. Easier if you leave the meat slightly frozen. Then place your stuffing all over it and then rolling it up wrap in bacon and then slow cook it. Its good stuff.

Oh and to Stuff ground meat just form it into a log shape punch down the center to form a long depression more then enough rom to add your stuffing and then compress the tops of the depression back down onto the stuffing to get back your log shap.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Yea,*

but a lot harder to do than hollowing it out. Plus you don't get leaks with hollowing. Cooks with pleny of juices inside. Also, you loose your taste testers. Forgot to mention that a 1" dowel rod will stuff it jest fine.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

WD

On the OBX a Fattie was a fairly large Marijuana Cigarette not sure what it means in the Low Country

Although they "This is a recippy for smokin" probably smokin the same stuff just a different brand


----------

